# 3 Hard drives and a bad rap

## Seektheguru

I have 3 hard drives in my computer. On one, I have 3 partitions for swap, / and boot, on another i have a fat32 windows partition and on the 3rd, I have and ext2 partition for data. For some reason, I can't seem to mount it. I get:

```
Called: mount -text2 /dev/hde1 /video -o noauto,noatime

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hde1,

or too many mounted file systems
```

It does show up as hde on bootup, and is formatted for ext2, so any ideas why it would say that?

----------

## Lockup

well, you need a space between -t and ext2:P

----------

## Seektheguru

first of all, that message came up from kdiskfree, and not me mounting it, and second, i just tried manually doing it and it had the same prob...

----------

## BradN

does /video exist?

----------

## Seektheguru

yep

----------

## pilla

Try to print the partition info (fdisk /dev/hde1 and then p (print)) to be sure the partition is there and it is a Linux partition.

 *Seektheguru wrote:*   

> I have 3 hard drives in my computer. On one, I have 3 partitions for swap, / and boot, on another i have a fat32 windows partition and on the 3rd, I have and ext2 partition for data. For some reason, I can't seem to mount it. I get:
> 
> ```
> Called: mount -text2 /dev/hde1 /video -o noauto,noatime
> 
> ...

 

 EDIT -- sorry, it is fdisk /dev/hde Last edited by pilla on Thu Aug 22, 2002 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pigeon

"fdisk /dev/hde1" will give you garbage.  You can't fdisk an individual partition.

Do "fdisk -l /dev/hde" instead.  Are you using an add-in card control that drive?  Often times they'll either need their own driver, or have their /dev location in some funky place.

Also- could you show us your /etc/fstab entry for the offending drive?

----------

